# [ROOT] One Click Root for Bluestacks 2



## burduli (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi there.
As you already know, Blustacks 2 has announced and it is amazing! Much better than first version! I know that many of you are already seeking to root it, so I'm going to tell you how to do it.

I tried Framaroot, Towelroot and KingRoot to root Bluestacks 2. Only KingRoot managed to root newest version of Bluestacks correctly.

All you have to do is just to download KingRoot apk from official XDA thread, install it on Bluestacks and run it. KingRoot will do the rest automatically.

Proof: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*P.S. I don't own Bluestacks, nor KingRoot.*


----------



## thenewbigmack (Dec 11, 2015)

DroidTwe4kz said:


> Hi there.
> As you already know, Blustacks 2 has announced and it is amazing! Much better than first version! I know that many of you are already seeking to root it, so I'm going to tell you how to do it.
> 
> I tried Framaroot, Towelroot and KingRoot to root Bluestacks 2. Only KingRoot managed to root newest version of Bluestacks correctly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there! Thanks for the tutorial. I like using older versions of KingRoot because you're able to use various methods to change KingUser into SuperSU, however, newest version of KingRoot (which is the only one that works to root BS2, doesn't install KingUser in the same fashion that the older versions did. Any idea if there is still a way to get SuperSU up and running with the newer version of KingRoot? Thanks!


----------



## burduli (Dec 11, 2015)

thenewbigmack said:


> Hey there! Thanks for the tutorial. I like using older versions of KingRoot because you're able to use various methods to change KingUser into SuperSU, however, newest version of KingRoot (which is the only one that works to root BS2, doesn't install KingUser in the same fashion that the older versions did. Any idea if there is still a way to get SuperSU up and running with the newer version of KingRoot? Thanks!

Click to collapse



I haven't tried it. I'll try later to install SuperSU.

P.S. Please, don't quote whole op.


----------



## Darth.Vader (Dec 12, 2015)

*Bluestacks 2 Root*

I tried to install SuperSU, tried several things, failed several times but it doesn’t work. There is only one option left to install SuperSU and that is through SuperSume app (Read Here). Just install it, open it, run it, wait for it (It will take some time). It will automatically uninstall KingRoot and install SuperSU after that. Once it’s done you are good to go.


----------



## xlmattchulx (Dec 21, 2015)

Well, I've done all that to a T, but, whenever *Super-Sume* finishes, it DOES put *Super Su* on my Bluestacks. And, after I do the reboot for Super Su, it tells me the binary is out of date...


----------



## jdmst77 (Feb 10, 2016)

I haven't found an answer for this yet so hopefully someone can help.  

I rooted Bluestacks 2 with KingRoot then removed removed KingRoot with SuperSuMe and kept root with SuperSu.  After a couple reboots both Bluestacks and windows, I somehow lost Root in Bluestacks.  Ok, no biggie.  I'll just reroot using KingRoot again and replace it with SuperSu.  Again, after a couple reboots, I lost root again.

Has anyone been able to keep root in BlueStacks and remove KingRoot?


----------



## syemujahid1911 (Feb 15, 2016)

i installed kingroot and rooted bluestacks but when i try to run xmod for games a message pop ups saying root your divice.
please help me


----------



## marcelodub (Feb 26, 2016)

excellent
simple
functional
tnks


----------



## renegadejd (Feb 28, 2016)

Are y'all talking about bluestacks for pc? I was curious because I put it on mine but it wants a monthly fee. 

 Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums


----------



## TaureanZen (Mar 8, 2016)

Did not know it can be rooted ?! :laugh:


----------



## Demicro (Mar 19, 2016)

*Root*

With Bluestack easy it can be rooted
You should only change the files with the SuperSU 2.70 and use the su.pie

\Bluestacks Easy\input\Add\Root
inside I put
busybox 1.24.1
su (x86 su.pie)
Superuser.apk

Bluestacks Easy\input\Root
change su3 and Superuser3.apk

Bluestacks Easy\input\Add
libsupol.x86
supolicy.x86

I do not know if this is necessary or just the file in input\Root

Bluestack version 2..1.7.5658

other versions of SuperSU gave me trouble to update the binaries
 
I apologize if my English is not good


----------



## PaGooo (Apr 18, 2016)

I have Bluestacks version 2.2.19.6015 . KingRoot works ,but every time i restart Bluestacks the root dissapears.I tried changed KingRoot to SuperSu with Supersume but the root still dissapeared when i restarted Bluestacks.

I would like to try to root Demicro's way ,but i don't understand everything he says. Maybe he can detail a little about where to get those files and with what to change.


----------



## Prabhat00 (May 1, 2016)

*how to root bluestack v 2.2.???*

i m unable to root bluestack v2.2 by bluestack easy v3.5, as the filesystem of bluestack has changed from root.fs to root.vdi ( virtual disk image).

plz anyone help us to root bluestack v2.2


----------



## AJPuzon (May 3, 2016)

Somehow I tried that too in Bluestacks original and it did the same thing, I think because the system is virtual and that affects the rooted process, I rooted the bluestacks and it went successful but after I rebooted to use xposed framwork, after it reboots, it losted its root access, weird thing that kingroot detected it as a Samsung device. Peace


----------



## DCBURG3R (May 27, 2016)

syemujahid1911 said:


> i installed kingroot and rooted bluestacks but when i try to run xmod for games a message pop ups saying root your divice.
> please help me

Click to collapse



Thats because XMOD does not work on any emulator, including bluestacks. I dont even know if they support x86 /x64 yet...


----------



## Res-Hae (Jul 20, 2016)

who can i find this old version 2 from dez 2015 for root to download?


----------



## GIXXERGUY6 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Does not work*

KR is not working on BS2


----------



## hrc3000 (Nov 7, 2016)

Yup, it's not working...


----------



## Sohammirikar (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Mustang K I (Dec 4, 2016)

*Doesnt work*

Even the kingroot app doesnt work. It is identifying my device as my phone which is Asus-T00J which i sold it away a few months ago. Do i have to logout from my google account for the kingroot to access the bluestacks?? because it always says "your phone is on the queue for rooting" or something...


----------



## RedNight69 (Dec 14, 2016)

If anything, cause I'm still looking myself, there's a youtube vid of someone getting root on Bluestacks v2.5.78, not sure if someone wants to give it a try? https://youtu.be/9S7rG7cYO-Q


----------



## BurkeKnight (Dec 20, 2016)

*Does not work...*



gb_14 said:


> Hi there.
> As you already know, Blustacks 2 has announced and it is amazing! Much better than first version! I know that many of you are already seeking to root it, so I'm going to tell you how to do it.
> 
> I tried Framaroot, Towelroot and KingRoot to root Bluestacks 2. Only KingRoot managed to root newest version of Bluestacks correctly.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried this, and it fails, saying over 1000 requests have been made to make it work. So, please do tell us what actual device is rooted in that pic, because as of this date, KingRoot will not root BlueStacks 2.


----------



## rico25new (Dec 21, 2016)

I think bluestacks comes prerooted now


----------



## misterma1224 (Jan 5, 2017)

I have tried to do this but KingRoot says it's unrootable. Help please!


----------



## Authent1k (Jan 6, 2017)

*Root Not Working*

I'm not sure why, but when I use Kingroot, it doesn't allow me to root Bluestacks? I'm not really sure what's happening, but we're both running android 4.4.2 and have the same model number. I can't post an Imgur link directly, so type 'imgur dot com' followed by /a/O5Qu9--it would be great if you could have a look.

All I did was download the APK, drag and drop it into Bluestacks, then I ran the app.

What do you think I can do? I'm not really a tech wiz, and I don't even have an android phone so I'm not really acquainted with the OS! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## plopingo (Jan 29, 2017)

rico25new said:


> I think bluestacks comes prerooted now

Click to collapse



it's not prerooted like Nox and kingroot is not working anymore on the last version on BS


----------



## praveen86y (Jan 29, 2017)

*not working*



gb_14 said:


> Hi there.
> As you already know, Blustacks 2 has announced and it is amazing! Much better than first version! I know that many of you are already seeking to root it, so I'm going to tell you how to do it.
> 
> I tried Framaroot, Towelroot and KingRoot to root Bluestacks 2. Only KingRoot managed to root newest version of Bluestacks correctly.
> ...

Click to collapse



i also tried every app, but none of them are suscess full, please help


----------



## plopingo (Jan 29, 2017)

praveen86y said:


> i also tried every app, but none of them are suscess full, please help

Click to collapse



Honestly I gave up, I'm using Memu 2.9.3 it's a beast, pre rooted, settings are perfect, esay to use.

come with android 4..2.2

upgrade package available to 4.4.4 or lolipops (still in beta rc4)


----------



## praveen86y (Jan 30, 2017)

plopingo said:


> Honestly I gave up, I'm using Memu 2.9.3 it's a beast, pre rooted, settings are perfect, esay to use.
> 
> come with android 4..2.2
> 
> upgrade package available to 4.4.4 or lolipops (still in beta rc4)

Click to collapse



thanks for help
can you give one more information,
i am searching for android emulator which is able to play pokemon go
i have tried bluestak and others but i was not able to verify app


----------



## GuestD0834 (Mar 5, 2017)

*reply*

But on my bluestacks 2 keeps appearing "root strategy required".


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 6, 2017)

Use BSTweaker 2 for rooting BlueStacks 2.5.xx - 2.7.xx 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgtovZS5mvs
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/BlueStacks_App_Player

Write to me (Anatoly Jacobs) if you have some problems with BS Tweaker


----------



## theshareisgod (Mar 9, 2017)

It has patched by Bluestacks


----------



## vixied (Jun 11, 2017)

sory this must be out of topicbut anyone know how to instal xposed on bluestack2? already use bluestack easy v3.5  ,bstweaker 3.12  and manual instalation but all of them failed get any other idea how to instal it?


----------



## TheOriginalNecro (Jun 14, 2017)

Why do people keep posting these lies? I have tried every version of bluestacks  and kingroot and I cant get my bluestacks to root. Everywhere you look the poster says  Just one click... well everytime I one click all I get is device not supported.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 15, 2017)

TheOriginalNecro said:


> I have tried every version of bluestacks  and kingroot and I cant get my bluestacks to root.

Click to collapse



Kingroot not support latest versions of BlueStacks. Use BSTweaker 2 to root.


Anatoly79 said:


> Use BSTweaker 2 for rooting BlueStacks 2.5.xx - 2.7.xx
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgtovZS5mvs
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/BlueStacks_App_Player
> 
> Write to me (Anatoly Jacobs) if you have some problems with BS Tweaker

Click to collapse


----------



## TheOriginalNecro (Jun 15, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Kingroot not support latest versions of BlueStacks. Use BSTweaker 2 to root.

Click to collapse



I did that and it says it rooted but I followed the step by step instructions for Pokémon GO and I still cant get it to work.


----------



## plopingo (Jun 29, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Kingroot not support latest versions of BlueStacks. Use BSTweaker 2 to root.

Click to collapse





TheOriginalNecro said:


> I did that and it says it rooted but I followed the step by step instructions for Pokémon GO and I still cant get it to work.

Click to collapse





IFoxin said:


> yeah. you can check this Bluestacks 2 Root guide. I did.

Click to collapse



how can you all use blustacks, so restrictive.... nox is so far better. :good:


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 30, 2017)

plopingo said:


> how can you all use blustacks, so restrictive.... nox is so far better. :good:

Click to collapse



Anyone can write MEmu/Leapdroid/Droid4X/AMIDuOS/Geny/Koplayer is better then Nox. 
I use different emulators for different tasks. Your message is absurd. Better for what? For one game in which you play?
Different tasks - different emulators.  There is no best emulator


----------



## plopingo (Jul 1, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Anyone can write MEmu/Leapdroid/Droid4X/AMIDuOS/Geny/Koplayer is better then Nox.
> I use different emulators for different tasks. Your message is absurd. Better for what? For one game in which you play?
> Different tasks - different emulators.  There is no best emulator

Click to collapse



Sorry I didn't used the right words.

Like you said "Different tasks - different emulators" I'm okay with that but Bluestacks..... 
I'm using different emulator like you but tbh Bluestacks is too much restrictive and have bad performances if you compare to others.
Maybe my message will be more clear.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 1, 2017)

plopingo said:


> Sorry I didn't used the right words.
> 
> Like you said "Different tasks - different emulators" I'm okay with that but Bluestacks.....
> I'm using different emulator like you but tbh Bluestacks is too much restrictive and have bad performances if you compare to others.
> Maybe my message will be more clear.

Click to collapse



Each developer believes that the best emulator is the one he develops himself
http://www.bluestacks.com/ru/bluestacks-vs-nox-vs-koplayer-vs-memu.html  
BlueStacks 3 is very interesting, but again it's only beta. He is very unstable


----------



## kledsonalves (Jul 12, 2017)

*root*



Anatoly79 said:


> Each developer believes that the best emulator is the one he develops himself
> BlueStacks 3 is very interesting, but again it's only beta. He is very unstable

Click to collapse



you talk abou BluStack 3 and I'm looking for a way to do root in the new version, 3.0
This version opens multi-windows, which is a mess in the wheel for those who need to work with duplicate applications, or viewing two screens at the same time. Do you know if this root is already available?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 12, 2017)

kledsonalves said:


> you talk abou BluStack 3 and I'm looking for a way to do root in the new version, 3.0. Do you know if this root is already available?

Click to collapse



BlueStacks Tweaker 2. Tool for modifing BlueStacks 2 & 3


----------



## adiyanto (Sep 1, 2017)

okeyy... lets try


----------



## topmadgeeks (Nov 18, 2017)

*How to root Bluestacks?*



renegadejd said:


> Are y'all talking about bluestacks for pc? I was curious because I put it on mine but it wants a monthly fee.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



<a href="https://topmadgeeks.com/how-to-root-bluestacks/" rel="dofollow">
How to root Bluestacks</a>


----------

